# Put new seats in and air bag light flashes



## Donny2453 (Apr 13, 2004)

I put new 1.8S special edition seats in, because they are black and look good. I also put the seat belts in too and now my air bag light is flashing. I searched but all i could find is ppl with seats that had air bags in them. My old seats didnt, why is the light flashing. I tried reseting the computer, didnt work. I also put the center console in and ebrake handle and now my brake light stays on, why? I got all the parts from a junkyard my friend works at, the car was totaled. the lights are pissing me off. can someone please help me. Thank you


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Damn so everything you put in has a light on now. Time to pull the codes.

The car your working on was totaled? Then it needs all new safty modules, unless they can be reset.

Is there a little plug under the seat that you forgot to plug into.


----------



## PoppinJ (Jun 13, 2005)

Thats crazzzyyy. I cant think of any corralation between the seats and the airbag. There are all sorts of sesors on the seat belt though, not sure if there is anyhthing relating to the airbag though. Also, will the airbag light throw a code,? or is that just for the SES light. If it is throwing a code then deffinatly go get it check so u know what the heck ur looking for.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

PoppinJ said:


> There are all sorts of sesors on the seat belt though,


bingo.

My racing harnesses did it for my car.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i bet you your old seats DEFINITELY had airbags, otherwise that light wouldn't be flashing


----------



## Donny2453 (Apr 13, 2004)

My old seats did not have airbag chimmike I have a base model 1.8, no tach no side air bags no abs no power anything. The seats with airbags have the thing on the side of the seat that says airbag on it, mine didnt have it, and when I had put 1.8S seats in before my airbag light did not flash so it has to be the seat belts. The only plug under my seat is for the seat belt buckle. I put a piece of tape over the light so i dont see it.


I got the brake light to turn off it took some work but it finnally turned off. 

Thanks for your help everyone.


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

How did you get the brake light off?


----------



## bigern45 (Oct 25, 2005)

i would take it to nissan or someone with a consult and pull the airbag codes. there could also be some sort of sensor having to do with the seatbelts that could set the code. i have seen this before in gm and ford vehicles were the seatbelt retractors have sensors in them that go bad and must be replaced. the airbag light does not mean the airbag itself is bad. it means that there is something wrong with the supplemental restraint system, i.e. airbag, airbag sensor, seatbelt retractor. go have it checked out.


----------



## Donny2453 (Apr 13, 2004)

To get the brake light off I just kept messing with the tensioner on the handle and I finnally put it down and it turned off. The only bad thing is that I stripped the screw so my ebrake is not as tight as stock. I have to pull almost all the way up to get it to stop my tires. it sux cause I use to do donuts in the rain by pulling the ebrake but now i cant owell at least it will save my tires--lol. and i think i am going to get that light checked out thanks


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Geez that just reminded me that my 240 brake light use to be on and thats what I did too. It was dragging and still does from time to time going in reverse, but no more light.


----------

